# Tri Tip Cooked Pit Beef Style



## Vermin999 (May 2, 2016)

Seasoned a Tri Tip with Montreal Steak seasoning about an hour prior to  cooking. Cut the part where the tri tip necks down since that is going  to cook faster than the bigger part.




Cooked  direct with mesquite lump charcoal flipping the pieces every 2 minutes.  Smaller piece done.cooked to an internal temp of 110*F




Larger piece done




Resting




Placed in the fridge overnight then ran the tri tip thru my meat slicer this morning.


----------



## dledmo (May 2, 2016)

And the cliffhanger is what did you do with that delicious looking meat?


----------



## bbquzz (May 4, 2016)

That plated picture has me drooling. dledmo if that is at my house half of this would be gone before the picture was taken


----------



## chilefarmer (May 13, 2016)

*looks good*

All I see is more good eats. Mighty nice. CF


----------



## Dipesh (Feb 1, 2017)

Any ideas for griddle cooking


----------

